# Friday Frolics(take two)



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2020)

Some of the memes in the original post were deemed inappropriate. Which I fully understand, and apologize . Here it is again the - PG version.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2020)

Sorry I missed the first round Chris. I'm not easily offended by stuff so none of it would have bothered me...but some folks are more sensitive I guess. These are good. Thanks for sharing, especially the TX Halloween decorations   

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Sorry I missed the first round Chris. I'm not easily offended by stuff so none of it would have bothered me...but some folks are more sensitive I guess. These are good. Thanks for sharing, especially the TX Halloween decorations
> 
> Robert



After thinking about it. I may have taken it to far, but a couple of the deleted ones were pretty funny. 
BTW didn't you just get a new truck Robert? 

Chris


----------



## robrpb (Oct 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> After thinking about it. I may have taken it to far, but a couple of the deleted ones were pretty funny...



Yes there were, pretty funny.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 23, 2020)

Yeah I found the other post funny also. But some of the memes I was like "uh oh. This might be trouble." 
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 23, 2020)

Only a few today to toss in the pot...


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 23, 2020)

I didn't see anything wrong with the first batch Chris, if I don't like something I don't get offended, just pass it over. I had one deleted a couple weeks back, never knew why, it happens. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> BTW didn't you just get a new truck Robert?



Yes as a matter of fact I did. How did you know that? I may have posted something about it....

Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Some of the memes in the original post were deemed inappropriate. Which I fully understand, and apologize . Here it is again the - PG version.
> 
> View attachment 467883
> 
> ...



I was laughing at the first batch, Chris, but at the same time I was thinking "Oh Oh"
Really like the Texas halloween decoration and the grandma jokes.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 23, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Only a few today to toss in the pot...
> 
> View attachment 467895
> 
> ...



The halloween joke is great!!
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 23, 2020)

Darn, missed the 1st batch.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Yes as a matter of fact I did. How did you know that? I may have posted something about it....
> 
> Robert



I read it in one of the gathering posts. The Tennessee one I think.  I remember odd things.




JLeonard said:


> Yeah I found the other post funny also. But some of the memes I was like "uh oh. This might be trouble."
> Jim





GaryHibbert said:


> I was laughing at the first batch, Chris, but at the same time I was thinking "Oh Oh"
> Really like the Texas halloween decoration and the grandma jokes.
> Gary



I wasn't sure how some of those would go over, but you never know until you try

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 23, 2020)

Well now you know.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm about as thick skinned as you find on the street.
I need to find another statement.  
Street people appear to be very thin skinned when it comes to REALITY these days.
Missed round 1  Round 2 pretty good.


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 23, 2020)

Those are some kind of funny.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 24, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with the first batch Chris, if I don't like something I don't get offended, just pass it over. I had one deleted a couple weeks back, never knew why, it happens. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After I hit it with the sledge hammer, I would never have known it was just a hair clip.    
Great jokes Ray


----------

